# Ok guys explain to me how a bridge works



## cokezero (Apr 16, 2012)

Just use this example.

say I'm running a 14 week cycle of test e at 500mgs a week.

then I want to run a 12 week deca  400mgs and 14 week sustanon 600mgs.

how would I bridge those together so I don't have to pct and wait half a year to run my next one. I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## PVL (Apr 16, 2012)

200mg test e once  a week


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2012)

cokezero said:


> Just use this example.
> 
> say I'm running a 14 week cycle of test e at 500mgs a week.
> 
> ...


brother i cant remember,are you on TRT?,if so if it were me,i would straight through,maybe change it up a little,i just got through with a 26 week cycle of test/deca.......go back and redo your test and combine them and make it a long cycle,then it wont be any lag time in between,but if you do make sure you get blood work every 2 or 3 months


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2012)

PVL said:


> 200mg test e once  a week



PVL this would be more concidered a Blast an cruice situation. That would not require a PCT at all. Bridging has more to do with running a weeker aas Var or I have seen it with Proviran in small doses along with sarms. I an lookimg for a much clearer answer to the question. Problem with this is people do it so many different ways there no 1 clear cut answer. To a said 1 basic go to for a bridge, 

The concept of bridge is to run a very small dose of aas along side your pct to maintan what you gainde on cycle all the while restarting your Natty system. A guy on TRT douse not need to do this at all cause he is doind what u say. But that is essentually a blast and cruise.

Coke I have been googrling a proper bridge and have come to the conclusion you should do the same when you find one your comfortable with bring it in for critique. Perhaps someone that actually practices this can chime in with what they do spacificly.


----------



## PVL (Apr 16, 2012)

dude ive never run that low of a bridge, i used to bridge with 750mg test e a week, lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 16, 2012)

go 6wks in between....10mg d bol 1st thing am & pre workout, 20-25mg osta (SARM), 40mcg igf LR3, hcg @ 1000 a wk.


----------



## PVL (Apr 16, 2012)

damn ur giving me ideas GR........

i am hoping with the supps im getting, i can get back on track before the plunge.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for the info on bridging. I have done a lot of reading about them and I don't think its for me. I will just continue to cycle, pct, wait, and cycle again. Now I have a place I can ask about sources without getting the "read the rules no source talk". Alway hated that one. Thanks again


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 17, 2012)

Theres a LARGE diff Zero from discussions and sourceing! We promote discusion as for sourcing? Common sense goes a long way. LOL


----------



## cokezero (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh I hear ya. I'm not one to go off the deep end. I'll keep it clean around here. I have to I don't want to go back to ology. lol


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha Ha who does


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

cokezero said:


> I have to I don't want to go back to ology. lol



we wouldnt stoop that low....lol


----------



## cokezero (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you cause i just wouldnt go back. I would rather give up on gear and take up sewing or something


----------



## Zeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Bridging in essence is not going off cycle, the number one cause of guys needing to be on trt before their time!

 Be aware that not going off will make recovery harder  if and when you do decide to go off and recover natural levels.  Sometimes if you stayed on too long there is no recovery possible.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol how do you bridge with test?  Pct gear does not start to work untill your test levels drop below a certain point.  So by running test aren't defeating the purpose of a pct lol. I don't see how running test along side pct gear would be considered a bridge. When in fact your not jump starting shit cuz you still have a high test level. Unless that was a joke cuz when you stop test its gonna be a few more weeks after that untill your test levels are low enough to start coming back.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> Lol how do you bridge with test?  Pct gear does not start to work untill your test levels drop below a certain point.  So by running test aren't defeating the purpose of a pct lol. I don't see how running test along side pct gear would be considered a bridge. When in fact your not jump starting shit cuz you still have a high test level. Unless that was a joke cuz when you stop test its gonna be a few more weeks after that untill your test levels are low enough to start coming back.




You dont bridg with tes man....low low dose oral or a sarm.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

Ya I know that pvl said that he did lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> Ya I know that pvl said that he did lol


 
thats just staying on and dropping the dose.

read old shit, you ll find Arnold's old bridge....10-20mg d bol 1st thing am.  6-8wks and than right back on to test & deca.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Keep in mind those bridges we are talking about were initially thought that one could recover their natty test levels and still take say 10mg dbol per day. That has been proven to be false both in the copy and paste world as well as in my own testing years ago.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Keep in mind those bridges we are talking about were initially thought that one could recover their natty test levels and still take say 10mg dbol per day. That has been proven to be false both in the copy and paste world as well as in my own testing years ago.


 
i agree but hes asking about a true bridge....which is a low low dosed oral or something similar.  I wouldnt do it, wouldnt advise anyone else to do it either.  

I would run a pct and them jump right back on before briding cycle to cycle.  you ll never recover and when you finally come off you hit the wall.......real fuckin hard.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats what i was reading. you bridge them together with var or something like that and they say your next cycle wont yield as good of gains as it would have if you just pct off of one then started another at the right time. I'm not looking to start trt anytime soon so I will continue the way I have been.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 18, 2012)

Ya I wouldn't recommend that bridge shit. These are the options I'm looking at here....

1. Run both those cycles as 1 then pct
2. Drop to a trt dose between cycles
3. Pct at the end of each cycle you have planned
4. Run gh during your cycle and during pct

I'm choosing option 2 for my next cycle with gh of course


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 18, 2012)

The way i look at bridging is running something to keep seeing gains. Allot of people bridge to just know the fact they are still pinning. A good healthy bridge to me would be igf1-lr3 and igf-des, So you are still getting your gains and also properly recovering from your recent cycle.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 18, 2012)

J0SH30013 said:


> The way i look at bridging is running something to keep seeing gains. Allot of people bridge to just know the fact they are still pinning. A good healthy bridge to me would be igf1-lr3 and igf-des, So you are still getting your gains and also properly recovering from your recent cycle.



Why do peptides when you can do gh? cheaper and more growth hormone released over a longer time span. GH peps suck imo


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm just doing number 3.  I'm not trying to fuck mt self up more then I already am 


Cobra sweet heart got a question? Well when running cycle after cycle even with a low trt dose inbetween your cycles. Don't you damage yourself more and maybe inforce a better chance to be totally shutdown or having low test? because your hpta is still gonna be shutdown. If your not competing, and you eat right imo you shouldn't have to run cycle after cycle. I think that's dumb because your prob gonna get huge but risk a lot more. I see why people run longer cycles but still run a full pct so their body gets used to the weight.


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 18, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Why do peptides when you can do gh? cheaper and more growth hormone released over a longer time span. GH peps suck imo



I like peptides thats it!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/buildingbig/bridge/basics.html


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 18, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> I'm just doing number 3.  I'm not trying to fuck mt self up more then I already am
> 
> 
> Cobra sweet heart got a question? Well when running cycle after cycle even with a low trt dose inbetween your cycles. Don't you damage yourself more and maybe inforce a better chance to be totally shutdown or having low test? because your hpta is still gonna be shutdown. If your not competing, and you eat right imo you shouldn't have to run cycle after cycle. I think that's dumb because your prob gonna get huge but risk a lot more. I see why people run longer cycles but still run a full pct so their body gets used to the weight.


 
Ok well there are a couple different ways to answer this.

1. There are guys out there that are hypogonadal, meaning they don't produce natty test or enough of it. Wether its from steroids or not. Dr. Scally took 12 of those guys and developed a protocol that brought all 12 of their systems back on line. I've known guys that have done ten years of blast and cruise and were able to recover using his protocol. I also want to point out that nothing is Garanteed.

2. This is the stupid answer. I don't care wether my body stops producing test or not. I am going on trt regardless. I am sure that my system is already fucked because after my last cycle I still don't feel normal and its been almost 5 months now. Why go through life not living up to optimal levels? Even if I could recover every time after i would still be doing this anyway. Plus I fukn hate coming off with a passion. I have an addiction...


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol buff said bro.   I'll prob need it as well.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 18, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Why do peptides when you can do gh? cheaper and more growth hormone released over a longer time span. GH peps suck imo



you think the real deal is cheaper...


----------



## cokezero (Apr 19, 2012)

I just want tell all of you guys that when I asked the question I wasn't sure what the answers were meaning but the more yall debate this the more I have learned. There is some very helpful info here.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 19, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> you think the real deal is cheaper...



Absolutely...the one who best explains this is phatbastard!


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 19, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Why do peptides when you can do gh? cheaper and more growth hormone released over a longer time span. GH peps suck imo


 


gymrat827 said:


> you think the real deal is cheaper...


 


Cobra Strike said:


> Absolutely...the one who best explains this is phatbastard!



I will address thes comments collectively!

The short answer is yes GH is both more effective as well cost effective over peptides! I have done extensive reasrch with peptides! In my lab experiments I have been able to VALIDATE zero increase in IGF1 levels wtch peptides. 

So u may think well yes I can purchase Mod grf and  Cjc what ever Version for said price! Well yes this is true! How much of it will it take and what period of time will it take to equal the benifits of 1kit of GH?

Im here to tell you there is ZERO comparisons. First off for those willing to toss there money out the window. I challenge you to prove me wrong. I dont want to see one copy and past on this! I telling perform your own research as I have! then prove me wrong. I hope anyone can do this IF you can then we can addess the cost to efficay issue. I can assure you by the time you have discoverd you will not get a possotive lab result even of consitant months of experimentation. 

Have you ever notice the data the charts that all steer you this direction are years old. Wheres the updated proof? U wont find it why? I dose not do what it claims! If you are fortionate enough to capture any rise in igf1 levels you will find they are minute at best and the spike is so fast and short that it has no realistic effect! To bennifit from an increased IGF level it need to have a noticable and sustained increase for a duration! and 5 min isn't it! 

So lets address the ghrh 100mcg ghrp 100mcg 3 x a day is equivilent to running 7/8iu gh! Absolute internet myth PERIOD! I have personally proven this wrong. I have in my lab study inreased this dosing protocal by 8 times the amount! Yes 8 times you read it correctly and was not able to prove 1 point increase in IGF levels. 

No say we compare that amazing result and you can do the math on your own as to the cost of that! VS 2iu to 4iu GH fist off u can verify just about any dose of GH will lab tests! Secondly this is typically done aprox 3 hours post administartion. What does that statment alone tell you. Its in the system long enough to have an affect! Its been proven effective for years! It can be documented!

I could go on and on with this topic! So in summery GH Secretonages VS GH! No comparison not at all comparible cost wise per results! You can chose to disagree dosent matter to me a bit. I to at one time had hoped they were an even reasonable alternative. I'm here to tell u its just not so. You can learn from my experiences or your own the only diff will be if u listen your will have more money in your pocket after your study and some real life bennifits from the money you do waist in your lab!

Yes I can back this up with lab results.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep that one went right over my head.  But PB I bet that was some good info. I think I will stick to some good old school steroids and pct's.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 19, 2012)

Nicely said phat...Ive learned alot about peptides from you while you were in a heated debate at ology with, I think, mike arnold lol

This is very good information to anyone thinking about using gh peptides!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 19, 2012)

we ve talked about this before.....i like em.  300 ghrh, 400ghrp...2x ED treats me well.  


igf LR3......ballin.  lol


im still 27, so no need for foreign GH quite yet.  i also work/rep a place so get a rep pay and real cheap pricing when i do buy so for the 40 bux a month im happy


----------



## Hurt (Apr 19, 2012)

There are many recent studies that validate the efficacy of REAL growth hormone releasing peptides.  The problem is that peptide companies are NOT selling the real thing.  If there is no increase in IGF-1 with such high doses there is only one answer - it's not the real peptide.

I have seen controlled laboratory studies with these peptides that produce VERY high spikes in GH and, subsequently IGF-1, but we're not getting those peptides.  That's why I've switched to GH.


----------



## Sleazy E (Apr 19, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Nicely said phat...Ive learned alot about peptides from you while you were in a heated debate at ology with, I think, mike arnold lol
> 
> This is very good information to anyone thinking about using gh peptides!



So you dont believe peps will increase the endogenous gh pulse in any way or form?

Ive recently been discussing pep use with det and he seems to think they are effective but not for long periods of time.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 19, 2012)

Sleazy E said:


> So you dont believe peps will increase the endogenous gh pulse in any way or form?
> 
> Ive recently been discussing pep use with det and he seems to think they are effective but not for long periods of time.



They absolutely do, there are plenty of studies that show this (see above post by me).  The issue is we're not getting these...god knows what we're injecting, but with the dose PB injected and didn't induce a response, there is NO WAY he had real GH releasing peptides.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 19, 2012)

Sleazy E said:


> So you dont believe peps will increase the endogenous gh pulse in any way or form?
> 
> Ive recently been discussing pep use with det and he seems to think they are effective but not for long periods of time.


 I look at it in a cost vs gains ratio. You get a longer release of igf1 from gh and a very short time frame from peps. Sure they might spike your endogenous gh release but its not gonna last long at all. So it will take alot more peptide to get close to the same effect of gh if thats even possible. If you have to debate wether its effective or not is it really worth it?

AA....post up those studies bro


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 20, 2012)

Prove it AA! I call bullshit ghrh and ghrps are secretonages they only act upon the pituitry in theory! They will not and can not compete with Exogoness GH period! If they could why arent they being used to replace GH in the medical community? I dont buy this for a second. Just cause u get a flush from what ever shit they put in there Gymrat dosent mean there doing what is claimed. Get a lab test!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 20, 2012)

Phatbastard said:


> Just cause u get a flush from what ever shit they put in there Gymrat dosent mean there doing what is claimed. Get a lab test!



i understand where your coming from....

i do get hgh sides tho...swollen hands, faster hair growth, fatloss, etc etc


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't take my commentsthe wrong way! I am actually hoping some day some one is willing to put it the time and money to prove me wrong. Nothing would make me happier on this topic. But to say u get sides and proof is a whole nother thing.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 20, 2012)

Phatbastard said:


> Don't take my commentsthe wrong way! I am actually hoping some day some one is willing to put it the time and money to prove me wrong. Nothing would make me happier on this topic. But to say u get sides and proof is a whole nother thing.


 
yea, IK, IK...my bro science side effects are not enough to say that the peptides actually boost GH levels.


----------

